# Newer Oneidas?



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

I read the later posts on CAZ's thread "Mathews for finger shooters?", noted some comments about the newer Oneidas and it got me wondering...?

I shot for Oneida in Arizona almost 20 years ago. They didn't have paid staff shooters, per se, at the time, but offered bows and goodies to some people who shot their bows in a lot of competition. I started with a Screaming Eagle hunting bow (which I shot very well), bought a Tomcat for a backup hunting bow, then they made me a white/chrome model of the Screaming Eagle that they called a T1000. I shot that bow better than anything I've ever owned. It's the only bow with which I ever shot a perfect score. If you've ever had a bow that sat rock-steady in your hand, never had to fight it to stay on the X-ring, and felt like it was a part of you, that's how I felt about those bows.

My only complaint with Oneidas is that they tended to go out of tune (things came loose and moved) pretty easily. However, when things were right, they were very right and shot like a dream: smooth, forgiving, fast (for the time), and scary accurate. I shafted/"Robin-Hooded" fletched shafts with bare shafts at 20 and 30 yards with my T1000.

During an outdoor league (300 pt. - 20/25/30-yards) shoot one evening in 1990 (I had a 200/19-X going to 30-yards), my T1000 started to fling arrows all over the place and I couldn't figure out what was wrong; unfortunately, it occurred three days before the state NFAA championship. I set up another bow that I had purchased to try (a 75-lb. Oregon Valiant Crusader) and took it to the state field.

I eventually discovered that the screw holding the upper timing wheel and cam together had backed out a bit. When the bow was relaxed, they separated slightly and I couldn't see that it was loose. At full draw, the cam and wheel came together and the screw head rubbed - ever so slightly - against the inside of the upper pylon, which created some pretty weird arrow flight. Although I shot those bows very well and normally didn't mind re-setting things from time to time, that incident and the timing of it really blew my confidence in Oneidas.

My question is, are those issues still pretty typical of Oneidas, or have they been corrected? (I know that no bow is totally trouble-free, but the generally-accepted truth at the time was that you had to like to "tinker" with your bows if you shot an Oneida.)


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Newer Oneidas*

You really should go to the Oneida forum to get your answers about finger shooting the newer models. IMO if you are a 2 under shooter you could probably do it. The reason why I stick with an older model Oneida is because I shoot split 3 and the added length eliminates the finger pinch. 

I have had problems with my Oneida before but to say they were more frequent than the ones I've have had with other bows........would be a toss up. After I completely went through rebuilding my old TCII's I have not had a single problem with them for over 2 years. I think you just need to look them over time to time. 

The guys over at the Oneida forum know the bows well and they can lead you down the right path..............back to the light!:wink:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

There is also a company called "MonsterBows" that had specialized in doing some very effective modifications to "stock" Oneida's.....really made them quieter and more durable/less problems.....a guy that goes by "Hippie" and a few other guys show-up on the general Forum from time to time.....

For those interested in Oneida's, I believe those "MonsterBow" fella's would be a great place to start your search for information! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

As I stated in earlier post I have shoot Oneidas pretty much since they came on the market. I was the only paid staff shooter ( there entire bowfishing pro staff ) for over 10 years back when Peter Coen ( SP? ) and his gang owned Oneida Have been a Oneida dealer for over 15 years and I dare say I have sold more Onrida Bows then any other dealer !!!!


IMHO the newer model Oneidas do NOT shoot quit as smooth as the older models HOWEVER the newer models do not have near the mass weight as the older bows so it was a bit of a trade off. Now with that being said the late model Oneidas STILL shoot smoother then LOTS of other bows on the market. 

Personally I NEVER had all the problems that I hear some people say they have had ! Matter of fact 6 hunting bows in a row after they were set up NEVER HAD A SCREW TURNED ON THEM ( except for sight adjustment ) I've had Bowfishing bows that had the paint beat off of them from bouncing around in the bottom of the boat and besides fore changing strings I never did anything to them but shoot fish ! 

I think they are great bows and that the few problems that some people have had have been over exaggerated by a bunce of ignoant archery wantabes who never shot a Oneidas  ( not saying that screws don't back out Manhunter50 ) 

My Buddy Mikie Day works for Monster bows and is a regular on this site !


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Mikie has probablely forgotten more about Oneidas than I know. The new ones are much more reliable. Sounds like you've got that itch.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Oneidas*

Off the start I am a advocate and a proud owner and user of Oneidas................ fantastic bows so don't think I was putting them down BowSulley.

But....... Bowsulley I know other shooters of Oneida's and they had big problems with their oneidas in the 90's.......... to say they didn't have any problems is absolutely not true. You may have been the lucky one. 

They ARE past that.

The bows (even the old ones) can be made dead reliable.

Mikie and Jeff at Oneida's forum are KING! As well as Monster Bows.

They can hook you up.

Don't take this as a DIS Sulley.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

sully, if your looking for info on the new line up , just let me knnow if you have questions...i am always glad to help...

the new oneidas are alot nicer then the old...but i never had problems with my older stuff...and only a few issues with one bow that was their newer esc..which they corrected right away>...thumbs up to matt @ oneida.

Mikie


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Can Only go by my own experiences IBBW and all through the 90s I never owned less then 3 Oneidas at any one time and as i stated earlier NEVER had a lick of trouble out of any of them ! Are the newer Oneida Models better ? YES I think so. Were there some people who had problems with Oneidas then ? YES I know I worked on there bows ( matter of fact most were Arkansas Bows as my shop was in Monticello ) but in my opinion the problems were NOT design or manufacturing flaws . 


 Mikie ol buddy I'm pretty much up to date as I sell about 60 to 80 Ospreys a year ! We still refab lots of old 250s , 500s , 600s T3s for bowfishing !


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

scully..i should have put some sarcasum smilie on my post...lol

i forgot your a dealer...daaaaaaahhhh


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Bowshop*

Sully I remember giving a Aeroforce....or was it a Strike Eagle ...... a long hard look in that store back in the early 90's ........whichever it was......... wish I'd bought it.:wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

aeroforce is without a doubt one of the best oldies from oneida..at meat on the table bow for sure...

the strike was only made one year..most people converted them to AF because even though the strike was quiet it was long/heavy and slow...

but a great bow still today

Mikie


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

If you want a Strike Eagle there's one on ebay at the moment biddings at $99. 60 to 80lbs 27 to 29 inch draw lenght. Old yes, heavy yes, slow yes but no finger pinch, smooth and very fogiving.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*1 2 3*

I have 3 already thanks.:wink: Two TCII's and a Phantom.......no Aeroforce/Strike Eagle though.... I don't like the large grip it has......I think that was why I didn't buy one then. Interesting though I think the phantom was bought new from Bowfishen Sully shop. Small world huh? It was a bowfishing rig in its former life. I acquired it just recently.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you should see some grips from upserman...he makes some side plates for the AF/LFM/SE etc that are awesome..make the feel of the bow so much nicer when you dont feel like your holding onto a 1/2 gallon jug..lol

he makes our grips for the phoenix

Mikie


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

Never had a problem with my Oneidas and I have shot them religiously since 1991. I have sold off 2 of my Oneidas one being a Tomcat that I now own again and an Aeroforce X80, which someone needed a bow really bad and I had to help out. 

With that said, I own in my home:

1 Tomcat
1 Stealth, mine was a good one by pure luck only needed alittle tuning.
1 Hawk for my son
1 Talon for my girlfriend
2 Black Eagles for myself to shoot and hunt with.

Needless to say I am addicted to the Oneidas, reliability I can attest to only changing strings and adding one of UPS'ers Grips as an upgrade. I plan on ordering another Oneida before much longer that being the Extreme Eagle but after buying 3 in December might have to wait a month or two.....

If you have the itch, I know a "guy" who can work magic on them.....wink wink,,,,


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Can I get a newer Oneida w/ 80# limbs ?


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*For you old-time, experienced Oneida guys.....*

What was the longest tip-to-tip Oneida model ever made, and what was the brace-height on that model?

It seems I may have read somewhere that the Strike Eagle model (early 90's maybe?) was 50" tip-to-tip, but I could easily be way off on that.....


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

No your not wrong that was the Strike Eagle.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*80# limb question*

Oneida quit making 80lb limbs (liability and lack of sales) however, my buddy is getting ready to sell off his 2001 black eagle (skyline camo/wood outbords/80lb bow) it is in great shape...

Mikie


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Mike U have a PM !!!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

back at ya:wink:


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

the thing I oved about the oneida bow I had was no cables or cable guard in the way. loved that 

i really want to try one of these monster bows 
only negative i can see right now is having to route the arrow through those shoot through cables , but I guess i can live with that .


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

I wonder what kind of clearance is between the cables for fletching?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Oneida bows*

What kind of a price are on the new bows? no one around here handles them


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Francis: about 2 inches between cables


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

2 inches sounds like more than enough 

i will measure the blazers and see what the overall width ends up to be on my arrow

thanks

oh does the predator camo pattern cosat more?


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

2 inches sounds like more than enough 

i will measure the blazers and see what the overall width ends up to be on my arrow

thanks

oh does the predator camo pattern cost more?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i shoot blazers and no problems...

predator is no more money


----------

